# [VZW] Question about any cm or asop,akop



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there going to be a rom that will be the normal way to install just with using regular cwr


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

For verizon?

The Galaxy


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes sorry


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

If you're using a Verizon version of the Galaxy S3 then it depends on if the bootloader gets unlocked.

That's my understanding.

I could be wrong

The Galaxy


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

jacko1 said:


> Is there going to be a rom that will be the normal way to install just with using regular cwr


There are 4 different ones already.

CM9
CM10
AOKP
Paranoid Android (on XDA)

The whole kexec process has been automated and they are installed via Recovery.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

So we could install one without having to use adb


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

When he means normal, he means how we're used to flashing on unlocked devices, example galaxy nexus. Those 4 that were listed are not "normal" installs. The normal stuff will come once the bootloader is fully unlocked and kexec doesn't have to be utilized anymore, or something to this effect.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

reason is because let's say DROID x was locked but could still install cm9 just with using the cwr and nothing else


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

jacko1 said:


> So we could install one without having to use adb


Yeah no ADB needed at all.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

TechSavvy said:


> When he means normal, he means how we're used to flashing on unlocked devices, example galaxy nexus. Those 4 that were listed are not "normal" installs. The normal stuff will come once the bootloader is fully unlocked and kexec doesn't have to be utilized anymore, or something to this effect.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


All I have to do is reboot into recovery and flash one of them and that's it. The user has to do nothing else.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bootloader unlock at this point is more or less not needed. Kexec is just as solid/stable as if it was booting off boot partition after CVPCS's work. It just reboots twice when you do a reboot, but that's of little concern. CM10 runs great on the VZW variant, probably one of the better feeling Android devices I've ever had even at this early alpha stage, and that's including my Nexus 7.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

who is local from socal orange county area


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> reason is because let's say DROID x was locked but could still install cm9 just with using the cwr and nothing else


DROID X used hijack-boot.zip which used 2nd-init, so it is almost the exact same situation just with a different hijack mechanism. ROM's (CM9,10, AOKP, PNA) can still be flashed normally like any 2nd-init DX rom could. Just use the cwm 6.zip to get the right version of clockwork and your good. no adb req'd


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> DROID X used hijack-boot.zip which used 2nd-init, so it is almost the exact same situation just with a different hijack mechanism. ROM's (CM9,10, AOKP, PNA) can still be flashed normally like any 2nd-init DX rom could. Just use the cwm 6.zip to get the right version of clockwork and your good. no adb req'd


where would I find that zip


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> who is local from socal orange county area


I'm in north oc Knott's berry farm area.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

finally got it working but I was having YouTube issues and mms wasn't working can't wait till those things get ironed ojt


----------

